# Some herps I came across at work the other day.



## BrownHash (Apr 2, 2010)

I got to see a few herps last week while away for work. Thought I would but up a few pictures. 

Unfortunately I didn't get to photograph everything I got to see.


----------



## jinjajoe (Apr 2, 2010)

thanks for sharing...... nice pictures.... love the WA animals


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Apr 2, 2010)

loving the second pic


----------



## -Matt- (Apr 2, 2010)

Some top finds there mate! Stunning herps and nice photos too, love the Ant.

Wherever you work can you get me a job?


----------



## whcasual79 (Apr 2, 2010)

the childreni (correct me if im wrong) is beautiful ... antaresia species are awesome


----------



## BrownHash (Apr 2, 2010)

whcasual79 said:


> the childreni (correct me if im wrong) is beautiful ... antaresia species are awesome



Close, but no cigar. That guy is a Pygmy Python (aka. Anthill Python).

I wouldn't mind seeing a Children's in the wild though.


----------



## moloch05 (Apr 3, 2010)

Looks like difficult working conditions ... too many distractions!

Good stuff.


----------



## No-two (Apr 3, 2010)

How big was the perthensis?


----------



## BrownHash (Apr 3, 2010)

No-two said:


> How big was the perthensis?



It was about 30 -40 cm long. Was in pretty good nick as well.


----------



## shane14 (Apr 3, 2010)

love the BHP! where abouts where u up at? my dad is starting to work away.


----------



## Blondie84 (Apr 3, 2010)

LOVE the 4th one.... what kinda snake is it?!?


----------



## BrownHash (Apr 6, 2010)

shane14 said:


> love the BHP! where abouts where u up at? my dad is starting to work away.



Most of these were around Karagini (sp). Where abouts is your dad looking at working?



Blondie84 said:


> LOVE the 4th one.... what kinda snake is it?!?



From memory I think it was one of the Brown snakes. I think it may have been an adult ringed brown that wasn't showing its Rings to well.


----------



## lizardjasper (Apr 6, 2010)

Well done! You lucky thing you!


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Apr 7, 2010)

That BHP is stunning! love the pygmy too


----------

